# Slow Computer



## Fred

Hi guys !

I've got a computer at work which seems to slow down after a while it's been on !

It is a P2 400Mhz, 64MB RAM, with Win98 SE. It was alright before but since a few weeks now, it slow down after 1-2 hours it's been on. And, when I say it slow down, it really slow down, eg : it can take up to 12 seconds (watch in hand) to open or close a simple word document.

I've cleaned up the drive (temporary files, recycle bin...) and done a Defrag a week ago, but to no avail !

There is no virus on it, in fact, I've reduced the running programs to Explorer and Systray only. I've checked the Virtual Memory settings (Windows handle it).

Does anybody have an idea of what it could be ? Could it be a hardware problem, memory ?, CPU getting too hot ?

Any suggestions appreciated

Thanks 
Fred


----------



## charly

check your coolings and your harddisc (noise ?).  you may look for CPU temp in BIOS, but an Intel P2 has rarely temp troubles. reg cleaning may help a bit, but will not solve the problem. i guess your HD is going down.

bye


----------



## Aleksey

check for adware/spyware. Most of these files are not detected by contemporary Anti-virus programs (not even Norton Antivirus 2004 can, only special software packages like Norton Internet Security 2004, which include special sphyware/adware software.), and often enough, they odn't even show up on the list of programs in RAM. Most of them don't much other than take up ram either or slow down productivity, so again, it's very possible for this to be the source of trouble.


----------



## Fred

Hi

Yeah, I'm gone run Spybot Search & Destroy on it to see if it found anything ... I'll let you know

I will also have alook at the cooling and will let you know...


Cheers

Fred


----------



## Valka

try to format


----------



## vladimirbot

get more RAM it always helps. i got a amd k6 366MHz with 96MB RAM, and it was also really slow, i put in a 128MB piece to the max of 160 ram, and it went much faster! go to www.crucial.com to buy good ram


----------



## jcline

> Yeah, I'm gone run Spybot Search & Destroy on it to see if it found anything ... I'll let you know



What were the results from the spy/adware scans?

Are all of your case fans running when the PC is turned on, especially the CPU fan?


----------



## KillermilleR

ok first of all you definitely need more ram, at least 128 mb. Next, as stated before run a spy/adware dectect program and remove any if found.Next if the probem persist , check ur cpu fan and clean the vents from dusts etc.if its still running slow then format the harddrive and install a fresh copy of windows in it ( be sure to back up first ).Now if this still doesn't sort things out, your harddisk may be failing!!!!
A new disk shouldn't cost much!!!!!


----------

